# FILTH 6/4/10 @ Gilman, Berkeley



## dyefukked (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, I know. Check TheList - 3/30/2010 - By Date (jrl version) June 4th 2010
Guess they may be playing a few shows in the bay, but we'll have to wait and see since this is the only one listed for now. and if you've been to gilman you can imagine how hectic it's gonna be. Just figured there'd be some folks out there who wanna know about this so they can plan to be in the bay. cheers.


----------



## Gudj (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn. They are one of the few punk bands I like.

To bad it's in Berkeley.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn I gotta be there. I guess I kind of am right now but probly won't be in 2 months from now. and berkeley's cool for the most part in my book


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 29, 2010)

well fuck me up the ass and call me mother mary thats gunna be insaine.... im gunna try like hell to be there


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

found out the gr'ups are opening. they got 2 members from blatz


----------



## smellsea (May 2, 2010)

i love nothing more then to attend this... i'm pretty far away but i was about to head west soon... i mite just end up catching this


----------

